# CP343-1 Lean Verbindung zu PC



## ssound1de (7 Juli 2011)

Hi,

habe hier eine S7 315-2DP mit einer CP343-1 Lean.
Die Lean hat über Ethernet Verbindung zu einem PC.
Sie ist auf aktiven Verbindungaufbau eingestellt, der PC (Socket-Verbindung) auf passiven Verbindungsaufbau.
Alles funktioniert soweit.

Unsere Informatiker wollen, dass alle IP Adressen per DHCP bezogen werden.
Wenn ich in den Objekteigenschaften der Lean 'IP-Adresse von einem DHCP-Server beziehen' einstelle, kommt die Meldung ... (siehe Bild).

Was muss ich einstellen, um das ganze per DHCP geregelt zu bekommen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Paule (7 Juli 2011)

ssound1de schrieb:


> Unsere Informatiker wollen, dass alle IP Adressen per DHCP bezogen werden.


Das wird so nicht gehen.


----------



## vierlagig (7 Juli 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Das wird so nicht gehen.



und ist zudem auch noch nicht praktikabel...

erklär ihnen (den informatikerinnen), dass das DHCP-gehabe in einer produktiven umgebung nichts zu suchen hat. es geht um zugriffszeiten und sichere identifikation der einzelnen geräte...


----------



## ssound1de (7 Juli 2011)

Sorry - hab noch was vergessen.
Die IP-Adressen sollen zwar per DHCP bezogen werden, werden aber von der Informatik für die Lean und den PC reserviert, so dass an das jeweilige Gerät immer dieselbe IP vergeben wird.

Ursache liegt scheinbar darin, dass Geräte mit fester IP (also ohne DHCP-Vergabe) keinen Eintrag in der Client-Liste des Servers hinterlassen. 
Da bei uns gerade diverse neue Geräte installiert werden, gab es IP-Adressen Konflikte (könnte natürlich auch in Zukunft wieder passieren).
Oder erzählen die Informatiker hier Grütze? 

Keine Chance für DHCP bei der Lean?
Die Funktion wird ja angeboten ...


----------



## Verpolt (7 Juli 2011)

ssound1de schrieb:


> Sorry - hab noch was vergessen.
> Die IP-Adressen sollen zwar per DHCP bezogen werden, werden aber von der Informatik für die Lean und den PC reserviert, so dass an das jeweilige Gerät immer dieselbe IP vergeben wird.
> 
> Ursache liegt scheinbar darin, dass Geräte mit fester IP (also ohne DHCP-Vergabe) keinen Eintrag in der Client-Liste des Servers hinterlassen.
> ...



DHCP bei Lean funktioniert. Die bekommt halt bei einem neuen release wieder die selbe reservierte IP-Adresse. Ist in der HardwareConfig alles richtig eingetragen?
Was funzt denn nicht?


----------



## S7Roland (7 Juli 2011)

Wie der Fehler schon beschreibt liegt es nicht an der Karte sondern an den Verbindungen !
Du hast Iso on TCP Verbindungen projektiert mit festen IP Adressen und soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe gehen diese Verbindungen mit DHCP nicht ueberein, du musst diese umprojektieren zu ISO-Transport oder S7Verbindungen da diese dann ueber die MAC Adresse bzw. der eindeutigen Symbolik auf die Geraete eindeutig zugreifen. 

Groetjes

Roland


----------



## ssound1de (7 Juli 2011)

S7Roland schrieb:


> Wie der Fehler schon beschreibt liegt es nicht an der Karte sondern an den Verbindungen !
> Du hast Iso on TCP Verbindungen projektiert mit festen IP Adressen und soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe gehen diese Verbindungen mit DHCP nicht ueberein, du musst diese umprojektieren zu ISO-Transport oder S7Verbindungen da diese dann ueber die MAC Adresse bzw. der eindeutigen Symbolik auf die Geraete eindeutig zugreifen.
> 
> Groetjes
> ...


 
Nicht ganz ...
Hab die Projektierung mal angehängt.
Bild 1+2 zeigt die in der CPU projektierte Verbindung.
Bild 3-5 die Projektierung des Lean.

Wenn ich jetzt in Bild 3 auf DHCP umstelle, kommt die besagte Meldung.


----------



## Verpolt (7 Juli 2011)

Hmm...

Fest zugewiesene IP-Adresse in der Config --->und dann auf DHCP?
müßte die feste IP nicht rausfliegen?


----------



## ssound1de (8 Juli 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> Fest zugewiesene IP-Adresse in der Config --->und dann auf DHCP?
> müßte die feste IP nicht rausfliegen?


 
Wäre logisch ... passiert aber nicht.
Wenn man die IP dann aus den entsprechenden Dialogen wenigstens löschen könnte - geht aber nicht.


----------



## S7Roland (8 Juli 2011)

siehe da TCP Verbindung 





feste IP Adressen 

Das geht so nicht und deshalb die Fehlermeldung!

Ich habe auch eine Lean Karte (so nen Driss  ) und kann Dir im Moment noch keine Loesung anbieten, aber ich wuerede es so probieren das ich mal ein neues Test Projekt anlege und damit versuchen erst alles auf DHCP einstellen und dann erst die Verbindungen in NetPro anlegen ?!

Groetjes

siehe Anhaenge


----------



## SoftMachine (8 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hilft das vielleicht.. ?

http://support.automation.siemens.c...=WW&load=content&csQuery0=DHCP&subtype=130000

Gruss


----------



## dombar (10 Juli 2011)

Also im Moment kann Ich sagen das es funktioniert!!! Habe es mal vor Jahren mit ner 343/1 Lean V1.0 gemacht!!! Aber das war gar nicht so einfach! Muss mir morgen früh nochmal den Aufbau angucken! Habe es auf der Arbeit Dokumentiert wie das funktionierte!!! ;-) 
Aber es ist eben schon lange her! Wie gesagt so einfach war das nicht! 
Ich meine im hinterkopf zu haben! Das u.a die Mac Adresse im DHCP hinterlegt werden muss damit dann eben auch anschließend der LEAN immer die gleiche IP zugewiesen wird!!!


----------



## ssound1de (11 Juli 2011)

dombar schrieb:


> Also im Moment kann Ich sagen das es funktioniert!!! Habe es mal vor Jahren mit ner 343/1 Lean V1.0 gemacht!!! Aber das war gar nicht so einfach! Muss mir morgen früh nochmal den Aufbau angucken! Habe es auf der Arbeit Dokumentiert wie das funktionierte!!! ;-)
> Aber es ist eben schon lange her! Wie gesagt so einfach war das nicht!
> Ich meine im hinterkopf zu haben! Das u.a die Mac Adresse im DHCP hinterlegt werden muss damit dann eben auch anschließend der LEAN immer die gleiche IP zugewiesen wird!!!


 
Ja, wäre cool wenn Du mal nachschaun könntest.

Habe nochmal mit unserer Informatik gesprochen.
Das Problem ist...
Geräte die eine feste IP eingestellt haben, sind am DHCP-Server nicht registriert (der hat also keine Ahnung von deren Existenz). Wenn jetzt ein weiteres Gerät mit DHCP ins Netzwerk kommt kann es sein, das der DHCP-Server eine bereits fest vergebene IP-Adresse vergibt - und schon gibt es Probleme da 2 Geräte die gleiche IP haben (IP-Adressen Konflikt).
Natürlich reserviert die Informatik die IP's der jeweiligen Geräte, nur wissen sie nie ob es Gerät tatsächlich noch gibt, da es nie ein Lease erhält oder diese verlängert.

Was ich bei der Lean/DHCP Geschichte nicht ganz verstehe...
Warum kann ich bei Einstellung 'Lean mit DHCP' in der CPU keine TCP-Verbindung projektieren? Der Lean kann es doch grundsätzlich egal sein welche IP sie bekommt.
Wichtig ist der Port auf dem sie senden/empfangen soll und IP/Port des Partners, und dass der Partner die IP/Port der Lean kennt.

Ein anderes Problem (bei Umstellung auf 'ISO on TCP')...
Da hab ich leider keine Ahnung was ich auf der PC-Seite machen muss.
Das läuft ein VB6 Programm mit einer Socket-Verbindung (VB6 und Quellcode ist vorhanden).
Beide Partner sollen gleichberechtigt sein (jeder darf also senden wann er will bzw. muss).
Kann ich dann immer noch mit Send/Receive auf der S7-Seite arbeiten?

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Gruß


----------



## ssound1de (11 Juli 2011)

ssound1de schrieb:


> Der Lean kann es doch grundsätzlich egal sein welche IP sie bekommt.
> Wichtig ist der Port auf dem sie senden/empfangen soll und IP/Port des Partners, und dass der Partner die IP/Port der Lean kennt.


 
Hmm, wie ich jetzt sehe hab ich mit 'ISO on TCP' das gleiche Problem mit der im Beitrag 1 genannten Fehlermeldung.
Ursache ist die Einstellung 'Aktiver Verbindungsaufbau'.
Das ist doch echt Schwachsinn.


----------



## dombar (11 Juli 2011)

Moin! Habe es gefunden! 1. Es war kein aktiver verbindungsaufbau nötig! Also alles löschen was einen aktiven verbindungsaufbau unterstützt! 
Wichtig ist eben das im dhcp Server der MacAdresse der cp immer die selbe IP zugewiesen wird! Also den edv futzis sagen!
Dann wie folgt vorgehen in der Hardware config die cp auswählen unter ip Konfiguration ip Adresse von einem dhcp beziehen: die Client Id vergeben!
Nun speichern und in CPU laden!
Jetzt in net pro wechseln!
die Station mit der cp  markieren! 
Wichtig ist jetzt das man das man das pg mit dem Netzwerk verbindet und unter die Schnittstellen Einstellung auf die netzwerkkarte wechselt!
Nun ich hoffe die Station ist noch blau hinterlegt! Wenn nicht nochmal markieren!
Jetzt auf zielsysteme - Ethernet - Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten gehen! Nun die mac Adresse von der cp die an der cp Geräte Vorderseite steht eintragen und auf durchsuchen gehen! eigentlich müsste die cp erscheinen! Markieren und OK drücken! Jetzt ip Adresse von einen dhcp Server beziehen markieren und identifieziert über mac-Adresse die Client id nochmal vergeben und dann ip Adresse zuweisen klicken! 

das war es! 

Habe selber 1 Woche damit verbracht das dingen online zu bringen! Besonders da ich es auch immer mit einem aktiven verbindungsaufbau zu einer partnerstation versucht habe! Wichtig ist jetzt nur das man nachher auch immer die gleiche ip Adresse hat! Wir haben hier einen opc Server dahinter hängen! Habe aber auch schon eine libnodave Anwendung mit der cp am laufen gehabt!
So muss jetzt mal arbeiten! 
Grüss 

Dominik

habe das hier über Telefon geschrieben! Wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## dombar (11 Juli 2011)

Moin! Habe es gefunden! 1. Es war kein aktiver verbindungsaufbau nötig! Also alles löschen was einen aktiven verbindungsaufbau unterstützt! 
Wichtig ist eben das im dhcp Server der MacAdresse der cp immer die selbe IP zugewiesen wird! Also den edv futzis sagen!
Dann wie folgt vorgehen in der Hardware config die cp auswählen unter ip Konfiguration ip Adresse von einem dhcp beziehen: die Client Id vergeben!
Nun speichern und in CPU laden!
Jetzt in net pro wechseln!
die Station mit der cp  markieren! 
Wichtig ist jetzt das man das man das pg mit dem Netzwerk verbindet und unter die Schnittstellen Einstellung auf die netzwerkkarte wechselt!
Nun ich hoffe die Station ist noch blau hinterlegt! Wenn nicht nochmal markieren!
Jetzt auf zielsysteme - Ethernet - Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten gehen! Nun die mac Adresse von der cp die an der cp Geräte Vorderseite steht eintragen und auf durchsuchen gehen! eigentlich müsste die cp erscheinen! Markieren und OK drücken! Jetzt ip Adresse von einen dhcp Server beziehen markieren und identifieziert über mac-Adresse die Client id nochmal vergeben und dann ip Adresse zuweisen klicken! 

das war es! 

Habe selber 1 Woche damit verbracht das dingen online zu bringen! Besonders da ich es auch immer mit einem aktiven verbindungsaufbau zu einer partnerstation versucht habe! Wichtig ist jetzt nur das man nachher auch immer die gleiche ip Adresse hat! Wir haben hier einen opc Server dahinter hängen! Habe aber auch schon eine libnodave Anwendung mit der cp am laufen gehabt!
So muss jetzt mal arbeiten! 
Grüss 

Dominik

habe das hier über Telefon geschrieben! Wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## ssound1de (11 Juli 2011)

Der buchstäbliche 'Haken' ist also der 'Haken' bei  'Aktiver Verbindungsaufbau'.
Das bedeutet wohl ich muss den S7<->PC Verbindungsaufbau umstellen (S7=Server / PC=Client).


----------



## dombar (11 Juli 2011)

also ich habe erst gar keine Verbindung zu irgendein gerät konfiguriert! 
habe immer nen Problem gehabt bei jedem Protokoll was ich versucht habe! Ich meine auch, wie du schon vorhin geschrieben hast 
, das es ganz egal ist von wem die cp Daten bekommt! Obwohl auf der anderen Seite sehe ich ein Sicherheitsrisiko darin!


----------



## ssound1de (11 Juli 2011)

dombar schrieb:


> also ich habe erst gar keine Verbindung zu irgendein gerät konfiguriert!
> habe immer nen Problem gehabt bei jedem Protokoll was ich versucht habe! Ich meine auch, wie du schon vorhin geschrieben hast
> , das es ganz egal ist von wem die cp Daten bekommt! Obwohl auf der anderen Seite sehe ich ein Sicherheitsrisiko darin!


 
Sorry - ich will hier niemanden verärgern und schon garnicht diejenigen, die hier im Forum Hilfe leisten.
Und doch möchte ich vorsichtig anmerken, dass es immer wieder vorkommt, dass Posts nicht richtig gelesen werden.

So wie Du es schreibst ist das natürlich ein Sicherheitsrisiko.
Aber ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass es egal ist von wem der CP die Daten bekommt, sondern dass dem CP die eigene IP egal sein kann.

Dein Beitrag hat mir schon weitergeholfen - Vielen Dank.
Werde wohl den Verbindungsaufbau umstellen müssen.


----------



## Paule (11 Juli 2011)

dombar schrieb:


> Wichtig ist eben das im dhcp Server der MacAdresse der cp immer die selbe IP zugewiesen wird! Also den edv futzis sagen!


Nur mal eine Frage am Rande:
Was hat es dann für einen Sinn die IP-Adresse zugewiesen zu bekommen wenn es dann eh immer dieselbe ist?
Geht es nur darum dass die "EDV futzis" die Adressen verwalten können?


----------



## dombar (11 Juli 2011)

mit der IP hast du recht! Das was ich meinte das es generell ein Sicherheitsrisiko ist! Ist mir aber auch erst aufgefallen seitdem ich mich mit libnodave beschäftige!


----------



## ssound1de (11 Juli 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Frage am Rande:
> Was hat es dann für einen Sinn die IP-Adresse zugewiesen zu bekommen wenn es dann eh immer dieselbe ist?
> Geht es nur darum dass die "EDV futzis" die Adressen verwalten können?


 
Ja - fest zugewiesene IP-Adressen sind "unerwünscht". 

Trotzdem - da der Lean die Funktion bietet, sollte sie auch anwendbar sein, und wie schon erwähnt: Warum sollte eine TCP-Verbindung nur mit fest eingetragener IP-Adresse möglich sein?


----------



## dombar (11 Juli 2011)

die edv bei uns macht es sich eben nur einfach indem sie die IP über den dhcp verteilt! 1.ersparen die sich ne Dokumentation! 2. Kann die Adresse nicht doppelt vergeben werden! So wurde es mir mal erzählt!


----------

